# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [VB.NET] 48H Game: ludum dare 31 (VB.NET + DIRECTX 11)

## ShadowTzu

Theme of Ludum Dare 31: Entire Game on One Screen




Ludum Dare page:
http://ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dar...view&uid=42080

Download exe+source:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/17ddul0vky...STMAS.zip?dl=0

----------


## ShadowTzu

Results of my game for Ludum Dare 31 (2600 games):

Overall: #445 (3.29 / 5.00)

Humor: #170 (3.21 / 5.00)
Audio: #371 (3.00 / 5.00)
Fun: #432 (3.21 / 5.00)
Graphics: #436 (3.28 / 5.00)
Theme: #444 (3.68 / 5.00)
Mood: #512 (2.97 / 5.00)
Innovation: #930 (2.54 / 5.00)

It's better than my previous game!

----------

